# Executive Towers Complaint



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone else living in Executive Towers? 

The pool has been shut for 3 weeks, steam and sauna for 9 months. Ive complained to Taziz.

Taziz is completely useless. They claim that they are asking the initial developer to fix the issue. No time frame can be given and no partial refund of service fees. Surely, we should not be paying for a service that we're not receiving?? (I'm a tenant but indirectly paying the service fee). They claim it's the law for service fees to be paid and under no circumstances are refunds or partial refunds provided. 

They have a strong incentive to not open the pool for as long as possible as they are saving lots of money. How is it possible that no timeframe can be provided? 

Worst customer service ever. 

I have escalated the query but no joy. What are my choices? 

Can I go to RERA?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I think you can go to RERA for issues as such. In the end, the contract says that you'll have access to pool and sauna, right? Then, if they do not provide this to you (especially with those timeframes you mentioned) then surely they are 'breaching' the contract. 

RERA is always very helpful.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

AS100 said:


> I have escalated the query but no joy. What are my choices?


Sounds like you're new to Dubai. You can complain, you'll get probably get nowhere and exasperated doing so.

Move out when you can and read another post like this soon enough with knowing familiarity.


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

Froglet said:


> I think you can go to RERA for issues as such. In the end, the contract says that you'll have access to pool and sauna, right? Then, if they do not provide this to you (especially with those timeframes you mentioned) then surely they are 'breaching' the contract.
> 
> RERA is always very helpful.


Thanks Froglet. 

Just got an email, which wasn't helpful. 

1. Ask the owner for the contract

Ive requested this. 

2. Technically, we are providing access to these services. Use the pool and sauna in Zone 2. 

That pool is a 15 minute walk in the heat and now 12 large tower blocks are supposed to use one pool? 

3. We are not using Idama (our Maintenance Company) as then this would come out of the service fee or the owners would have to pay more. We are waiting for the initial contractor to do the work. 

Surely, the fee is for maintenance?? And there is no incentive for either party to fix this. 

Think I'll wait for the contract and then go to rera.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

AS100 said:


> Surely, the fee is for maintenance?? And there is no incentive for either party to fix this.
> 
> Think I'll wait for the contract and then go to rera.


I want to know if you approached RERA and if it any help at all. The biggest scare is RERA asks for 3% of annual rent as deposit and God knows what happens afterwards.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

currently_indian said:


> I want to know if you approached RERA and if it any help at all. The biggest scare is RERA asks for 3% of annual rent as deposit and God knows what happens afterwards.


I doubt you will get an answer as this thread is over a year old and the users last activity was 16th June 2016 07:38 AM


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> I doubt you will get an answer as this thread is over a year old and the users last activity was 16th June 2016 07:38 AM


Thanks for responding. It's possible no one responds but it doesn't hurt anyway to ask. All it takes is a few keystrokes


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

currently_indian said:


> Thanks for responding. It's possible no one responds but it doesn't hurt anyway to ask. All it takes is a few keystrokes


Many apologies, my password was automatically changed and I've been a bit lazy in logging in. I got a prompt when there was a response to this thread. So responding does work!!

To go back to the question, I emailed RERA, no response. I did not pay the 3%. 

The swimming pool did open for a short time, but unfortunately as of 10 days ago it closed again until further notice due to maintenance issues. This is extremely frustrating but I have filed a complaint with Taziz senior management, not that I'm expecting much progress.


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

AS100 said:


> Many apologies, my password was automatically changed and I've been a bit lazy in logging in. I got a prompt when there was a response to this thread. So responding does work!!
> 
> To go back to the question, I emailed RERA, no response. I did not pay the 3%.
> 
> The swimming pool did open for a short time, but unfortunately as of 10 days ago it closed again until further notice due to maintenance issues. This is extremely frustrating but I have filed a complaint with Taziz senior management, not that I'm expecting much progress.


The landlord also never sent me the contract.


----------

